# Sawyer's journal



## Spaullba (Feb 10, 2010)

I have meant to start a traditional notepad journal for awhile but never have gotten myself to do so. I figure that posting here may be easier for me and provide more motivation since I am on the computer so much as is =). 

I am new here and mostly just doing this for myself, but if you are interested in following my journal and providing any wisdom I am very open to it!

Some background information on myself:

I am a 20 year old college student in michigan majoring in criminal justice. I am planning on playing either college or semi-pro (most likely semi-pro) football this year, which has motivated me to pick working out back up again after two years off . I started working out again in mid/late september 2009. Since then I have increased my flat bb bench by almost 100 lbs, my squat by about 80, deadlift by 80, and all other lifts significantly as well. I have also gained 25 lbs in this time, I stand 5'10" and weigh 195 lbs, which is pretty much where I want to stay, although gaining five more pounds wouldn't be a bad thing for football. I am not sure what my bf is at, but I will test it soon and post it in this post.

My goals are pretty simple: to gain as much brute strength as possible that can be transferred onto the football field! I already achieved my weight gain goals, so now am just going to mantain this weight. I reallllly should do some speed training, but I have been avoiding it at all costs... maybe one of these days I will get some motivation to do some agility and speed drills... or perhaps I will just wait until the season starts, hah.

I look forward to having a place to finally record my progress! Although the next four months will likely be slower than the the last, hah. First post should be coming this evening. I Look forward to getting this thing going and hopefully keeping it going.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 10, 2010)

*DB bench:*
8x 50 lbs
8x 95 lbs
6x 100 lbs
4x 105 lbs

*BB incline bench:*
5x 135 lbs
8x 185 lbs
6x 195 lbs
4x 205 lbs
15x 135 lbs

*Decline close grip bench:*
5x 135 lbs
8x 190 lbs
6x 200 lbs
4x 210 lbs
15x 155 lbs

*Lat pull-downs:*
10x 120 lbs
8x 132 lbs
6x 144 lbs

*Seated Cable Row:*
10x 168 lbs
8x 192 lbs
6x 204 lbs

*Bent bb row:*
10x 135 lbs
8x 195 lbs
6x 205 lbs
4x 225 lbs

notes:
Grip and back were a bit tired out from deadlifts and GMs the day before, otherwise felt good. Feel like my incline may be a bit low compared to other lifts...idk though.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 12, 2010)

*Clean+Overhead press*
5x 135
3x165
3x175
3x185
1x205

*Deep Squats* (butt to the ground)
8x135
6x175
6x195
4x225

*10 minutes of Ab-work*
decline medicine ball exercises

*Chin ups*
8+20 lbs
8+20 lbs
8+20 lbs


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 15, 2010)

*Flat BB Bench*
185x5
250x8
260x6
270x4
225x11

*DB Seated Shoulder Press*
75x8
80x6
85x4

*DB Incline Press*
75x8
80x6
85x4

*Decline Wide-Grip BB Bench*
185x5
195x8
205x6
225x6
185x14

*BB Laying Tricep Extension, "Skull Crushers"*
95x10
105x8
115x6

*Pull-Ups*
8+20lbs
8+20 lbs
8+20 lbs


----------



## Triple Threat (Feb 16, 2010)

Workouts are looking very good and I like your choice of exercises.  No fluff in sight.


----------



## katt (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, want TT said   Nice and straight to the point.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks guys =).

I changed my lower body up this week. Instead of smashing it all into one day and completely murdering myself I have split it up into two days. Today I did squats, GMs and calf raises, friday I will do deadlifts, one legged leg press and some abs.

*Squats (to 90 degrees)*
8x 315 lbs
6x 335 lbs
4x 365 lbs
4x 385 lbs
2x 415 lbs
1x 435 lbs

*GMs*
5x 225 lbs
5x 245 lbs
5x 275 lbs
5x 285 lbs
5x 305 lbs

*Standing Calf Raises (machine)*
1x very fast paced set of 50, 240 lbs 
1x very slow paced set of 20, 240 lbs
1x very fast paced set of 50, 300 lbs


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

Holy cow!  50 reps for calf raises??  I can't even imagine the burn that gave you


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 17, 2010)

Haha yeah, I definitely have to take a seat for a minute or so after that.  To be honest though the set of 20 is much more difficult.  The set of 50 is basically just weighted wall jumps, but on the slow paced set of 20 I go all the way up on my toes then all the way back on my heels lifting my toes off the ground.  The last 3-5 reps on those ones KILL.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 17, 2010)

*Incline bb bench*
195x8
205x6
215x8 (was only planning on doing 4 but somehow I went Incredible Hulk mode on it and hit eight )
160x15

*DB bench*
95x10
100x6
105x4

*Lat pull-downs*
154x10
156x8
168x6

*Seated cable row*
192x10
204x8
216x6
156x15

Today was an extremely weird day for me. I did incline bench first for the first time ever and I did very well compared to normal. I then went very hard on the db bench. After both of these workouts I noticed my delts were extremely sore and achy (which is unusual for me). I went on to do lat pull-downs fine but when I tried to do decline close-grip press I just couldnt do it. I stacked on the same weight I hit 8 times last week (190) and couldn't get it up even twice, so I just skipped these altogether. Same deal with bent row, it was just sort of painful to do so I stopped here. 

I am not sure what the deal is with my delts, sort of a dull soreness/pain. I am thinking I may have went too hard on incline and db press but idk, maybe my body is just not happy this week. I will see how I feel next week and then I will be taking a week off for spring break in Panama City, so I will get some rest soon either way. After that I think I am going to cut my workouts to 4 exercises per and change things up a tiny bit.

On a brighter note I am trying out for a semi-pro football team on saturday which I am super excited for.  Football is the reason I started training again and this si the first football related activity i will participate in. I am going to test my 40, vertical leap and a couple agility drills for the first time in two years. Hopefully I don't fail too hard. I will post the results up here . Wish me luck!


----------



## katt (Feb 17, 2010)

wow that's awesome that you're trying out for a semi-pro team!! How exciting is that for you.

on the other workout note.. my front delts get real burnt out on my chest day also.. I try to put the emphasis (sp?)  on my chest but I think that secondary muscle kicking in just fries it quick.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 17, 2010)

Yeah my delts normally get a bit sore while working out but never have they actually hurt nor have they affected my lifts close to as much as they did today...  Guess it was just a bad day lol.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 20, 2010)

So I went to the tryout and made the team (nearly everyone did though..). 

We did the following workouts:

*40 yard dash*- 4.9 sec. I got a 4.75 (that is my pr, my average was in the low 4.8s) in high school, but I am not too unhappy with this after two years off.

*Vertical jump-* 40 inches. They allowed us to take one step in the jump which made my vertical soar. At the Nike combine I went to in high school I got a 34 inch without any steps. 

*T-drill-* 8.75 sec. You run forward ten yards, shuttle five yards to the left, shuttle ten yards to the right, shutttle five yards back to the middle, then backpedal back through the finish.

*Pro Agility (5-10-5)- *4.3 sec. You start in a 3 point stance, run five yards in one direction, touch the line, ten yards back the other direction, touch the line, then run five yards back through the center.

Overall I am happy with my workout! I am surprised that I didnt lose much jumping ability or agility in the last two years (my fourty time was a bit slower though). I am only going to be able to workout 2-3 days a week now since we are starting to practice 2 days a week. But I should still be able to gain some more strength before the season really starts.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 22, 2010)

*Flat BB bench*
185x5
255x8
265x5 (sixth rep was assisted)
275x4
225x11

This was the first time since December that I have failed to add five pounds from to the following weeks weight and hit every rep. I think that I just didnt rest long enough because I was able to hit my third set of four fine.

*DB Incline bench*
55x5
75x10
85x6
90x4

I jumped up ten pounds instead of five on this one because 75 was too easy =).

*Decline close-grip bench*
155x5
190x10
205x6
215x6

Once again I added extra weight on my second set because the first was too easy.

*Tricep extension*
72x10
84x8
96x6

*Weighted pull-ups*
+20x8
+20x8
+20x8


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 24, 2010)

*Squats (to 90 degrees)*
225x4
325x6
345x6
365x4
395x2

*Deadlifts (no straps)*
225x4
325x4
345x4
365x4
405x2

*Incline BB bench*
155x5
195x8
205x6
225x6
165x15 
*Decline Wide-grip bb bench*
155x5
195x8
205x6
225x8 (was only planning on doing 4 but somehow I powered out 8..)


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 8, 2010)

So I just got back from taking my week off. Unfortunately my week off was probably much harder on my body than working out would have been seeing as my buddies and I went to Panama City Beach Fl and drank our body weight over the course of 7 days... So I half expected to come back and be able to put up the same amount of weight, but that didn't happen and I am not too surprised now that I think about it. Tons of alcohol plus living off of Easy mac, tv dinners, and fast food for over a week is not a good recipe for maintaining gains. Not too mention I was prety much dehydrating my body for a week straight. But hey, thats what college spring break is all about and I don't regret it!

*Flat BB Bench*
8x185
8x255
5x265 (6th rep was assisted)
3x275 (4th rep was assisted)
9x225

*DB Incline*
8x75
6x80
5x85

*Decline Wide grip bench*
5x185
8x205
6x215
6x225
12x185

*Weighted Dips*
8+20lbs x3

*Weighted Pull ups*
8+20lbs x3


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 10, 2010)

*Squats (90 degrees)*
225x6
325x6
345x4
365x4
405x2

*Deadlifts*
225x6
325x6
345x4
365x4
405x1

*Incline Press*
185x4
205x8
215x6
225x6
185x12

*Decline Close-grip*
185x4
205x8
215x7
225x7


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 12, 2010)

*DB Bench*
90x8
95x8
100x5

*BB Shoulder Press*
155x8
165x6
175x5

*Good Mornings*
225x8
245x6
255x4

*Bent BB Row*
155x8
175x6
195x4

*Leg Press*
760x8
940x6
1030x5


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 15, 2010)

*BB Flat bench*
255x8
265x6
275x4
225x10

*DB incline bench*
80x8
85x6
90x6

*Wide grip decline bench*
215x8
235x6
245x4
195x14

*Weighted dips*
10x+20lbs
10x+30lbs
8x+50lbs

*Weighted pull ups*
8x+20lbs x3


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 17, 2010)

*Incline BB bench*
210x8
220x6
230x5
185x13

*Squat*
225x6
330x6
350x6
370x4
410x2

*1-Legged leg press*
400x8
420x8
440x8

*Decline close grip*
210x8
220x6
230x6
185x15


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 19, 2010)

*Deadlift*
225x5
330x6
350x4
370x3
260x15

*DB bench*
95x8
100x6
105x6

*Seated row*
192x10
204x8
216x6

*BB shoulder press*
160x8
170x6
185x5


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 22, 2010)

BB Bench
DB incline
Wide grip decline bench
dips, pull-ips

all were done at a very light weight and lower sets since I am participating in a bench press competition on wensday at my schools rec (just for fun).


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 24, 2010)

So I competed in a bench press competition at my college's rec center today. I was in the middle weight division and the winner was determined by % of body weight lifted. there were only about 5 people in my weight division but I won =). Maxed at 325, which is pretty good for me. I weighed in at 189 lbs. So thats about 172% of my body weight.  I got a t-shirt and my name on the plaque hanging in the weight room lol. I then did my normal workout afterwards:

*Squats*
330x6
350x4
370x4
405x2

*Incline BB Bench*
215x8
225x6
235x4

*One Legged Leg press*
400x8
420x8
450x8

*Decline Close grip bench*
215x8
225x6
235x4


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 26, 2010)

*DB bench press*
95x8
100x6
105x6

*DB shoulder press*
80x8
85x6
90x6

*Deadlift (no straps)*
330x6
350x4
370x3
405x1

*Romanian DLs*
225x8
265x6
285x4
215x4

*Lat pull-downs*
132x10
144x8
156x6

*T-bar row (weight of plates only, i dont know how much the machine itself weighs..)*
125x10
135x8

I was spent at this point so i only did two sets and called it a day...


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 29, 2010)

*BB Bench press*
260x8
270x5
280x3

*DB Incline press*
85x8
90x6
95x4

*Decline wide grip bench*
225x8
235x6
245x4

*Weighted dips*
8+50 lbs
8+35 lbs
8+35lbs

*Weighted pull-ups*
8+20lbs x 3

So it looks like I may be finally reaching a bit of a wall on my chest lifts.  I hadnt bothered to periodize much since I have been consistently adding weight to my lifts, but now looks like the time to do it.  I think I am going to do 2-3 weeks of 12-10-8, then 2-3 weeks of 5x5 or 5x4, then go back to 8-6-4 for awhile.


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 31, 2010)

*Squat
*225x10
235x10
245x10
255x10

*BB incline press*
185x10
190x10
195x10

*One Legged leg press*
220x10
240x10
260x10

*Decline close grip*
185x10
190x10
195x10


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 5, 2010)

*BB flat bench press*
205x10
215x10
225x10

*DB incline press*
65x10
70x10
75x10

*Decline wide grip bench*
185x10
195x10
205x10

*Weighted Dips*
10+30 lbs
10+30 lbs
15+30 lbs

*Weighted Pull-ups*
8+25 lbs x 3


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 6, 2010)

*Squats *
230x10
240x10
250x10
260x10

*One Legged Leg press*
210x10
230x10
250x10

*Incline BB bench*
185x10
195x10
205x10

*Decline Close grip*
185x10
195x10
205x10


----------



## Curt James (Apr 6, 2010)

Big lifts!


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 7, 2010)

Haha =).  Thanks.


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 9, 2010)

*Deadlift*
230x10
240x10
250x10
260x10

*DB shoulder press*
55x10
60x10
65x10

*Seated row*
156x10
168x10
180x10

*Lat pull downs*
108x10
120x10
132x10


----------



## Curt James (Apr 9, 2010)

Solid work!


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks Curt!

*BB Bench press*
210x10
220x10
230x10

*DB incline*
60x10
65x10
70x10

*Decline wide grip bb press*
190x10
200x10
210x10

*Laying oh tricep extensions*
80x10
85x10
90x10

*Pull-ups*
10x3 unweighted

I didn't quite feel motivated today and I felt a little lackadaisacal (yes thats proper spelling =P) in the gym.  i am wondering if i am overworking between working out 3 days a week, having football practice 3 days a week and walking 18 holes of golf once or twice a week =/.  I guess Ill gauge how I feel the next couple weeks and see how I feel.


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 14, 2010)

I am going to start a 2 day a week program since football has started up and I feel like I have been overtraining.

*Squat
*270x6
280x6
290x6
300x6

*BB Incline press*
205x6
215x6
225x6

*Leg press*
760x6
850x6
940x6

*Decline close grip press*
205x6
215x6
225x6


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 27, 2010)

Took some time off during finals week for school, also the rest was nice.  Back at it now, 2 days a week.  Bum knee from football so wont be doing lower body for a couple weeks.

*BB Bench*
240x8
250x6
260x4
225x11

*Laying tricep extension*
80x8
85x8
90x8

*Bent db rows*
70x8
75x8
80x8

*Seated rows*
168x8
180x8
192x8

*Hammer db curls*
35x8
40x8
45x8


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 30, 2010)

*Incline BB bench*
205x8
215x6
225x6

*DB shoulder press*
70x8
75x6
75x5

*Upright row*
90x8
100x8
110x8

*Pull-ups*
BWx10x3

*Dips*
BWx15x3


----------



## Spaullba (May 5, 2010)

*BB bench*
245x8
255x6
265x4
225x11

*Seated cable row*
168x8
185x8
197x8

*Flys*
45x8
50x8
55x8

*Laying tricep ext*
75x8
80x8
85x8

*Bent bb row
*135x8
185x8
195x8


----------



## Spaullba (May 12, 2010)

*BB bench*
250x8
260x6
270x4

*Laying oh tricep ext*
80x8
85x8
90x8

*Seated row*
167x8
179x8
191x8

*Weighted push ups*
70x8
80x9
90x8

*Hammer curls*
30x12
35x10
40x8


----------



## Spaullba (May 16, 2010)

*Incline bench*
205x8
220x6
230x5

*DB shoulder press*
75x8
80x6
85x6

*Upright row*
90x8
100x8
110x8

*Weighted pull ups*
3x8+20 lbs

*Weighted dips*
8+40 lbs
10+40 lbs
12+40 lbs


----------



## Spaullba (May 19, 2010)

*Flat BB Bench*
25x8
260x6
270x4

*Flat BB Close grip*
185x8
195x6
205x5

*Bent BB row*
70x8
75x8
80x8

*Seated Row*
180x8
192x8
204x8

*BB Hammer curls*
35x12
40x10
45x8


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 23, 2012)

I AM BACK FROM THE DEAD.

Long story short: Last time I posted around here I had just joined a semi-pro football team and was still working out regularly (early 2010).  Well, I tore my ACL and also sustained a grade 3 MCL tear playing football.  I had ACL repair and ended up having to have surgery to repair the MCL as well even though surgery is uncommon for MCL injuries.  My doctors wanted me to get my ROM back before surgery, so I waited about 2-3 months to have surgery- all of which I was on crutches/bed ridden.  When it was all said and done I was on crutches/out of commission for nearly six months months (between waiting for surgery, recovering from surgery, and then doing basic rehab to build up the muscles after the immense atrophy associated with 3 months of inactivity).  I tried to go to the gym a couple times while on crutches, but I just felt like I was in the way and couldn't get motivated.

I was back on my feet around January 2011, however I had gotten out of the habit of working out and shifted my focus to work/school/getting drunk (I am a college student, its what I am supposed to do..).  I had a couple month long stints where I got back in to the gym, but it never lasted.  I went from benching over 300lbs and squatting 500lbs in early 2010, to being the shrimp benching 145 lbs and being afraid to squat (due to my knee) today.

Well, I have decided to change things.  The reason for the change is two-fold.  One, I am an exercise science major, and being inactive is quite simply an abomination for me and my future career.  Second, and clearly most importantly, I will be going to Cancun in four months, and I can't let my little brother and life long friend look better than me.  Well, at least not significantly better.

So, as of this week I am back at it!  My goals are pretty simple:  I intend to stay around the same weight (175 lbs to 180 lbs), but increase all major lifts by 50% or more, gain significant muscle mass, feel more confident about my knee, and have everybody come see how good I look (ala Ron Jeremy) come mid June.  

I only have two days a week where I will be able to be in the gym, but I plan on working my ass off those two days and also doing some core and cardio exercises at home 2-3 days a week as well ( I will try to increase my gym time if my school/work schedule allows).  Lets do this.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
My first two workouts of the new era:

2/21/12

BB bench: 155lbs x 10, 165lbs x8, 175lbs x4
Flies: 40lbs x 10 x 3 sets
Seated cable row: 120lbs x 10, 132lbs x 10, 144lbs x10
DB bent row: 55lbs x 8 x 3 sets
Upright fly (machine): 120lbs x 10 x 3
Laying skull crushers: 55lbs x 8 x 3 sets

2/23/12
DB frontal raise: 30lbs x 10, 35lbs x 9, 40lbs x 7
BB incline bench: 115lbs x 10, 135lbs x 8, 145lbs x 6
dips: 8 x body weight x 3 sets
Cable pull-downs: 84lbs x 10, 96lbs x 12, 108lbs x 10
BB standing overhead press (slow and controlled): 95lbs x 4 x 3 sets
DB military press: 45 lbs x 10, 50lbs x 8, 55lbs x5

Notes: I have no spotter for these workouts.  I also decided to take things a bit slow to avoid completely burning my body out since I have not been in the weight room in awhile.  The intensity of these workouts will pick up.

Any and all suggestions are appreciated and encouraged.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 24, 2012)

2/24/12  Tried a new ab workout I found online.  The goal here is to be able do all of these for 4 sets of 25 reps.  I am a ways from there now, but hopefully will be there within 3 months time.

Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 15
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 15
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 10
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 15
Legs raised cross over toe touches: 4 x 15

~2 mile jog (~ 15 minutes) prior to workout.


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 27, 2012)

2/26/12  Running and Core

2.25 miles: 18 minutes.

Core workout:
Side "rotate and reach" planks: 4 x 15 reps (both sides)

Front planks w/ DB lateral raises :  4 x 18 reps, 10 lb DBs

Front planks: 1 x 2 minutes, 1 x 1.5 minutes

Kinda made up the names for the first two workouts, I found them online but dont remember what they called them...


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 27, 2012)

2/27/12
Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 15
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 15
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 10
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 15
Legs raised cross over toe touches: 4 x 15

~2 mile jog (~16 minutes)


----------



## Spaullba (Feb 28, 2012)

2/28/12:  On spring break so my school's gym is closed.  I think I put together a decent at-home workout with some lighter free weights and equipment I have though.

DB bench (laying on ground): 45lbs x 12 reps x 4 sets
Flies (laying on ground): 25lbs x12, 35lbs x 12 x 3 sets
Bent BB one sided pulls/row: 75 lbs x 12 x 4 sets
BB bent row: 100 lbs x 12 x 4 sets
CG DB bench to skull crushers: 25 lbs x 10 x 4 sets
Alternating-arm medicine ball push ups: 4 x10


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 2, 2012)

3/2/12

1.5 mile jog ~12 minutes

Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 15
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 15
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 10
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 15
Legs raised cross-over toe touches: 4 x 20


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 5, 2012)

3/5/12  Running and Core

1.5 jog miles: 12 minutes.

Core workout:
Side "rotate and reach" planks: 4 x 15 reps (both sides)

Front planks w/ DB lateral raises :  4 x 18 reps, 10 lb DBs

Front planks: 1 x 2 minutes, 1 x 1.5 minutes

.


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 9, 2012)

3/6/12  Horizontal upper body

BB Bench: 160x 8, 170x 6, 185x 4, 135x 14

Flies: 40x 8 x 3 sets, 30x 12

Hammer curls: 30x15 (each arm) x 3 sets

DB skull crushers: 50x 12, 55x10, 60x10 x sets

Seated cable row: 108x12, 120x12, 132x12, 144x12

DB bent row: 50x10, 55x10, 60x10, 65x10


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 9, 2012)

3/8/12 Vertical upper body

DB Front raises: 30x12, 35x10, 40x10, 45x8

DB incline bench: 55x8, x 3 sets, 40x11

Dips: 14, 16, 10

Cable pull downs: 96x12, 108x10, 120x10, 132x8

DB Military press: 40x12, 50x10, 55x10, 60x8

BB shrugs: 135x12, 185x10 x 2 sets, 205x8


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 9, 2012)

3/9/12 Abs/cardio

Wall jumps - 10 yard shuffle super sets: 150 wall jumps straight to 25 shuttles x 3 sets (~2 minutes rest between each)

Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 15
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 15
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 10
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 15
Legs raised cross-over toe touches: 4 x 20


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 13, 2012)

3/12 - Core and Cardio

2 mile jog, 18 minutes

Side "rotate and reach" planks: 4 x 15 reps (both sides)

Front planks w/ DB lateral raises :  4 x 20 reps, 10 lb DBs

Front planks: 1 x 2 minutes, 1 x 1.5 minutes


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 13, 2012)

3/13 Horizontal Upper body

BB Bench: 165 x 8, 175 x 8, 195 x 4, 135 x 16

W-G decline bench: 135 x 10, 145 x 8, 155 x 6, 165 x 4

DB skull crushers: 55 x 12, 60 x 10, 65 x 10 x 2 sets

Tricep rope pull downs: 60 x 8 x 3 sets, 36 x 20

Seated cable row: 120 x 12, 132 x 12, 144 x 12, 108 x 15

BB bent row: 135 x 10, 145 x 10, 155 x 10, 165 x 10


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 14, 2012)

3/14/12  Cardio and Abs

1.5 mile jog, 11 minutes


Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 15
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 20
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 12
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 15
Legs raised cross-over toe touches: 4 x 20


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 16, 2012)

3/15/12  Upper body, vertical

BB incline bench: 155x8, 165x6, 175x5, 135x12

DB front raise: 30x12, 40x10, 45x10, 50x8

Dips (on bench): 1 set 35, 2 sets 25

cable pull down: 96x12, 108x10, 120x10, 132x8

Military press: 45x12, 50x10, 55x10, 35x15

DB shrugs: 65x15, 70x15, 75x15, 80x15


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 16, 2012)

3/16/12: Abs
Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 15
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 20
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 15
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 20
Legs raised cross-over toe touches: 4 x 25


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 21, 2012)

3/20/12 Upper body, horizontal

BB bench: 175x10, 185x8, 195x5, 135x16

WG decline bench: 140x12, 150x10, 165x8, 175x6

DB Hammer curls: 40x8 x 2 sets

Overhand DB curls: 30 x 10 x 2 sets

Tricep extensions: 48x12, 60x10 x 2 sets, 36 x 20

T-bar row: 45 x 15, 70x12, 90x8 x 2 sets

Upright horizontal row (machine): 90x12, 140x10, 160x10, 180x8


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 21, 2012)

3/21/12  Cardio and Abs

1.5 mile jog, 11 minutes


Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 20
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 20
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 15
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 20
Legs raised cross-over toe touches: 4 x 20


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 23, 2012)

3/22/12  Upper body, vertical

BB incline: 165x8, 175x6, 185x4, 135x14

Bench dips: 40 reps x1, 35 reps x2

Cable pull downs: 108x12, 120x10, 132x8, 84x18

Military press: 50x12, 55x10, 60x10, 35x16

DB shrugs: 80x12, 85x10, 90x10, 50x25

Upright row: 75x12, 95x10 x 2 sets

3/23/12 Abs

Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 20
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 20
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 20
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 20
Legs raised cross-over toe touches: 4 x 20


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 26, 2012)

3/26/12 Abs and cardio

1.5 mile jog: 11.5 minutes

Bicycle crunches: 4 x 25
Hands flat on floor crunches: 4 x 20
Crossed-arm crunches: 4 x 20
Straight leg lifts: 4 x 20
Twisted waist oblique crunches (to both sides): 4 x 20
Butt raises (toes to ceiling): 4 x 20
Elbow to knee cross overs (to both sides): 2 x 20
Legs raised cross-over toe touches: 4 x 25


----------



## Spaullba (Mar 27, 2012)

3/27/2012 Upper body, horizontal

BB Bench: 175 x 10, 195 x 8, 215 x 4, 135 x 20

CG Bench: 135x12, 155x8, 165x6, 95x20

T-bar row, angled back machine: 180 x 10, 200 x8 x 2 sets, 90 x 22

T-bar row: 70 x 14, 90x 12, 115 x 8, 55 x20


----------



## Spaullba (Apr 19, 2012)

4/3/12 Vertical upper body

BB incline: 185 x 8, 195 x 6, 400 x 4, 135 x 12
Dips: 22 reps, 16 reps, 13 reps
Pull downs: 120 x 10, 132 x 10, 144 x 8, 108 x 12
Military press DB: 55 x8, 60 x 6, 65 x 6, 45 x 12

School and personal matters forced me to take a two week break, but the break seems to have been beneficial.

4/19/12 Horizontal Upper Body
BB bench: 185 x 12, 205 x 8, 215 x 6, 135 x 17
Flies: 50 x 8 x 2 sets, 35 x 15
DB Skull crushers: 65 x 12, 70 x 10 x 2 sets
Seated row: 132 x 12, 144 x 10, 156 x 10, 120 x 16
DB Bent row: 55 x 12, 65 x 10, 75 x 8


----------

